

$ whois facebook.com - relation


======
7beersonthewall
This is old. You can see this on most big company whois lookups. It is just
subdomains that show up since whois just pulls everything with the domain name
in it.

------
codewright
Could someone share what we're supposed to be seeing? I find it really
irritating when people post potentially time-sensitive stuff that can
disappear without caching/inlining the expected result.

~~~
sheraz
ok, I'll bite. This is the output from my MacBook pro on the command line:

    
    
      $ whois facebook.com
    
      Whois Server Version 2.0
    
      Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
      with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
      for detailed information.
    
      FACEBOOK.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
      FACEBOOK.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
      FACEBOOK.COM.LOVED.BY.WWW.SHQIPHOST.COM
      FACEBOOK.COM.KNOWS.THAT.THE.BEST.WEB.HOSTING.IS.NASHHOST.NET
      FACEBOOK.COM.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
      FACEBOOK.COM
    
      ...generic legal mumbo-jumbo....
    

looks like someone is having fun with whois entry hacking/cracking

~~~
codewright
Something is proxying my whois queries, I don't see any of this and instead
get Facebook's Markmonitor result.

------
lomendil
If this is about weird/vulgar statements with FACEBOOK.COM in the name, they
exist for just about every big domain. Whois queries return results for
subdomain matches.

------
AdamGibbins
This is normal. whois does partial searches by default, run whois 'domain
facebook.com' for an exact match.

------
doki_pen
how was it done?

~~~
doki_pen
$whois google.com shows similar results, I think this has nothing to do with
the downtime, or I'm missing something.

